# dovecot 2 with dovecot-antispam



## elgrifo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear all,

I try to install dovecot 2 with dovecot-antispam. But the dovecot-antispam only supports dovecot 1.

Any suggestion?

I look into the Makefile but what should I do.


```
# New ports collection makefile for:	dovecot-antispam
# Date created:		Sat Jan  5 16:31:30 MSK 2008
# Whom:			Denis Shaposhnikov <dsh@wizard.volgograd.ru>
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/mail/dovecot-antispam/Makefile,v 1.14 2010/12/23 04:42:09 sahil Exp $
#

PORTNAME=	dovecot-antispam
PORTVERSION=	1.3
PORTEPOCH=	1
CATEGORIES=	mail
MASTER_SITES=	http://johannes.sipsolutions.net/download/dovecot-antispam/ \
		http://ports.internal.vlink.ru/distfiles/

MAINTAINER=	dsh@wizard.volgograd.ru
COMMENT=	Dovecot plugin to train dspam about spam or false positives

BUILD_DEPENDS=	${NONEXISTENT}:${PORTSDIR}/mail/dovecot:configure
RUN_DEPENDS=	dovecot>=1.1.2:${PORTSDIR}/mail/dovecot

USE_BZIP2=	yes
USE_GMAKE=	yes
USE_LDCONFIG=	${PREFIX}/lib/dovecot/imap

MAN7=		dovecot-antispam.7

OPTIONS+=	DSPAM "direct dspam training" on
OPTIONS+=	MAILTRAIN "send mail to special addresses for training" off
OPTIONS+=	DEBUG "Turn on debug information (syslog)" off
OPTIONS+=	DEBUG_VERBOSE "Turn on verbose debug" off

do-install:
	${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/lib90_antispam_plugin.so \
		${PREFIX}/lib/dovecot/imap/
	${INSTALL_MAN} ${WRKSRC}/antispam.7 \
		${MANPREFIX}/man/man7/dovecot-antispam.7

	@${CAT} ${PKGMESSAGE}

.include <bsd.port.pre.mk>

do-configure:
	DOVECOT=`${MAKE} -C ${PORTSDIR}/mail/dovecot -V WRKSRC` && \
		${ECHO} "DOVECOT=$$DOVECOT" > ${WRKSRC}/.config
.if defined(WITH_DSPAM)
	${ECHO} "BACKEND=dspam-exec"  >> ${WRKSRC}/.config
.endif
.if defined(WITH_MAILTRAIN)
	${ECHO} "BACKEND=mailtrain"  >> ${WRKSRC}/.config
.endif
.if defined(WITH_DEBUG)
	${ECHO} "DEBUG=syslog"  >> ${WRKSRC}/.config
.endif
.if defined(WITH_DEBUG_VERBOSE)
	${ECHO} "DEBUG_VERBOSE=1"  >> ${WRKSRC}/.config
.endif
	${ECHO} "PLUGINNAME=antispam" >> ${WRKSRC}/.config

.include <bsd.port.post.mk>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2011)

Either accept it as a fact of life, or contact the port maintainer to inform about a possible new version that supports Dovecot 2.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a new port for Dovecot 2 now: mail/dovecot2-antispam-plugin.


----------



## ernie (Dec 4, 2016)

I have been trying to get devecot2-antispam to work with bogofilter but nothing seems to happen or appear in the logs when I drag from the Unsure folder to the inbox or Junk folder. I just don't see anything happening nothing in any logs.

Bogofilter is working on the incoming emails, and procmail is putting them in the Unsure folder based on the
X-Bogosity:

Here is my 20-imap.conf relevant portion:


```
protocol imap {
  # Space separated list of plugins to load (default is global mail_plugins).
  mail_plugins = $mail_plugins antispam

  # Maximum number of IMAP connections allowed for a user from each IP address.
  # NOTE: The username is compared case-sensitively.
  #mail_max_userip_connections = 10
}
```


Here is my 90-plugin.conf


```
plugin {
    antispam_backend = mailtrain
    antispam_verbose_debug = 1
    antispam_debug_target = syslog
    antispam_spam    = Junk
    antispam_trash   = Trash
    antispam_mail_sendmail = /usr/local/bin/bogofilter
    antispam_mail_spam     = -l -s
    antispam_mail_notspam  = -l -n
    antispam_mail_sendmail_args =
}
```




Have I got the right flags?


----------

